# Verkaufe Mainboard Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3P mit CPU



## MichaelG (9. Dezember 2017)

Das Mainboard ist für AMD-CPU mit dem Sockel AM3+ geeignet und bietet Crossfire-Support sowie USB 3.0. 

http://www.gigabyte.de/Motherboard/GA-970A-UD3P-rev-10#ov

Auf dem Board ist noch die passende CPU (AMD Phenom II X 6 1090T (3,2 Ghz) installiert, jedoch *ohne dazugehörigen Kühler und Lüfter und ohne RAM-Module*. Diese Komponenten hatte ein Kumpel von mir als Ersatzteile benötigt. Ersatz dürfte problemlos beschaffbar sein. 4 RAM-Bänke sind auf dem Board vorhanden. Daher ist problemlos Dualchannelbetrieb einrichtbar und eine spätere Erweiterbarkeit gegeben. Eine RAM-Aufrüstung auf 16 (4 x 4 GB) bis hin zu maximal 32 GB (Aufrüstbarkeitsgrenze 4 x 8 GB) ist möglich. Hinweis: Das Board ist für DDR3-RAM-Module vorgesehen. Aktueller Neupreis z.B. für 2 x 8 GB DDR3-Module wären z.B. derzeit ungefähr 120-140 EUR.

Das Mainboard und die CPU sind bis zuletzt (Ausbau im September 2016) anstandslos in meinem alten Sytem (seit September/Oktober 2011) gelaufen und wurden zusammen mit der Grafikkarte seit September 2016 (Aufbau des neuen PC-Systems) fachgerecht in den Verpackungen der neuen Hardware eingelagert. Das Board und die CPU wurden nie übertaktet. Die Hardware stammt aus einem Nichtraucherhaushalt. Das Mainboard-Handbuch und die Original Treiber-CD liegen dem Paket bei. Hatte einfach nicht mehr daran gedacht und nun die Kartons gefunden.

*Der Originalkarton ist nicht mehr vorhanden.* Das Mainboard befindet sich im Karton und der Antistatikfolie meines aktuell verbauten Mainboards (dieses ist von der Größe her mit dem von Gigabyte identisch und daher für eine Aufbewahrung ideal).

Meine Preisvorstellung zusammen für Board+CPU zusammen wären 100 EUR incl. Versandkosten. Preis ist VHB.

Bitte vorher fragen. Ich versuche was ich kann ehrlich zu beantworten.


----------

